# Akc/vp speaks againt e collars on fox news



## Cathy Daugaard (Jul 8, 2012)

From Another List

On September 13, AKC VP/Assistant Executive Secretary Gina DiNardo, 
spoke against electronic collars on a segment on Fox News.

The interview was titled

"Humane to use shock collars for dog training? Critics say they're 
harmful to dogs"

Here's the url to the FOX segment:

http://video.foxnews.com/v/3782913580001/humane-to-use-shock-collars-for-dog-training/#sp=show-clips

http://tinyurl.com/keknvc2

It was picking up on a story that's been floating around the media about 
a "study" done in the UK -- where electronic collars are outlawed in 
Wales, and where there's a push to outlaw such collars in other parts of 
the UK. There's no way a study done there would come out in favor of them.

Please watch the video and let AKC know your opinion about allowing an 
AKC officer to denigrate electronic collars on national TV, implying 
that AKC was against their use.

James Crowley [email protected]
Dennis Sprung [email protected]




Further information:

CBS had a much more balanced segment on this story.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/debate-surges-over-dog-shock-collar-use/

http://tinyurl.com/kemuk5b

September 11, 2014, 6:49 AM
"Debate surges over dog shock collar use"

Here's urls to the Washington Post story and the actual study:

"Electronic ‘shock’ collars might distress your dog"

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...tronic-shock-collars-might-distress-your-dog/

http://tinyurl.com/kebmul4

Link to study:

http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0102722

http://tinyurl.com/mbd65je


----------



## Nick Hrycaj (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for the variety of viewpoints. I am a big e collar fan and other people's disapproval doesn't change that. Those that get on the pro or anti e collar (or any subject) bandwagon only because it's the popular opinion are lost causes in my mind. Doesn't bother me what the big agencies like akc have to say. We should each apply the tactics that work for our own situations.


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Nick Hrycaj said:


> Thanks for the variety of viewpoints. I am a big e collar fan and other people's disapproval doesn't change that. Those that get on the pro or anti e collar (or any subject) bandwagon only because it's the popular opinion are lost causes in my mind. Doesn't bother me what the big agencies like akc have to say. We should each apply the tactics that work for our own situations.


Yeah, that's great, until the AR fanatics jump on board and get their use banned here in the states. Then you don't have the option to apply what works for you anymore. 

Ang


----------



## Nick Hrycaj (Mar 30, 2014)

How would they ban an item like that? Our government couldn't find its way out of a wet sack let alone come together to create law banning ecollars. Isn't that a tennant of Capstslism? Freedom to buy what we want?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I've found the following statement attributed to an official with AKC on many different websites and message boards, however I can't find the statement on the AKC website, so without some sort of verification I have no clue whether it's real or not.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8927891



"Here's the AKC's official response



On Saturday morning, AKC agreed to appear on Fox & Friends to discuss our thoughts on the use of e-collars for pet training, a buzzed about subject triggered from the release of a recent study.

The AKC has never called for a ban on e-collars. The AKC supports choice in training methods, as well as trusting the experts. Our thousands of field trial, performance and companion participants are the experts, those with the training experience and knowledge to obtain AKC titles on their dogs. It is our opinion that when placed in the informed hands of professionals, e-collars are an appropriate and effective tool for training dogs that are not only well behaved in the home but also competitive in the field. In fact, listed under the heading “Training Collars,” our position in support of e-collars as it pertains to AKC events, dog clubs and professional trainers has not wavered since it was adopted by the Board of Directors in 2001.

When we accept national media opportunities, we see them as a chance to talk to the nearly 57 million dog-owning households across the country who may not know about AKC’s resources and offerings. For better or worse, the vast majority of those owners will face struggles at the most basic level of training, not the complexities of handling performance-level dogs in the field or advanced companion work. When we appeared on Fox & Friends, it was our intention to speak to those novice owners who are seeking the best methods to create well-trained pets. Those methods do not include misuse or overuse of e-collars at the hands of amateur owners, an opinion with which I’m sure any dog expert can agree. AKC maintains its encouragement of positive reinforcement techniques for those beginner owners.

We continue to support the training techniques used by our experienced, responsible, and dedicated performance and companion competitors, and we apologize for not making that distinction clear during Saturday’s segment.

Sincerely,
James Crowley, Executive Secretary
American Kennel Club"

I will continue to train with ecollars, I don't care who likes it or doesn't. Worse comes to worse, I'll put a damn bandanna over the collar.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

I would think the retriever and gun dog groups are a fairly sizable client group for them. One would think being in favor of an E Collar ban would lose them some money.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Their attention should be directed elsewhere. There's certainly no shortage of things to choose from.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Electronic ‘shock’ collars might distress your dog"


](*,) ](*,) As will a flat collar and leash if used incorrectly.

It's not the tool, it's the turd stuck to the button or the other end of the leash that "might distress your dog".


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i would hope that the AKC might direct some of their ample resources to coming up with solutions to the grotesque numbers of problems that their own organization has caused to purebred dogs rather than launching any sort of crusade against training mediums.
thankfully, it appears as though Fox News has proven itself, yet again, to be a false-speaking and fear-mongering entity rather than a carrier of legitimate facts...glad to hear that the AKC is going to let people make their own decisions regarding how they train their dogs responsibly.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Their attention should be directed elsewhere. There's certainly no shortage of things to choose from.


I heartily agree but it didn't stop banning them in Switzerland. Luckily our local police our more interested in chasing up parking sinners.

Our worst enemies come from within the Sport itself. Denunciation is a handy tool if you have a grudge against someone.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

She's a WITCH!!! Lol the Salem witch hunt all over again.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

I think that a movement against anti-remote collar fanatics should begin now. Send a message to the AKC that until this person resigns or is fired any "extra" purchases from the AKC be boycotted. The time is now to become pro-active. Maybe mobilize the hunting people and backing of the NRA.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Steve Burger said:


> I think that a movement against anti-remote collar fanatics should begin now. Send a message to the AKC that until this person resigns or is fired any "extra" purchases from the AKC be boycotted. The time is now to become pro-active. Maybe mobilize the hunting people and backing of the NRA.



Wise words. There must be consequences.


----------

